# How NOT to hold a cat.....



## Holly (May 14, 2006)

My little peanut trying to hold the kitten..


----------



## LaFoto (May 14, 2006)

Uuurrrrgghhhhh!
You rescued it right after you took the photo, right!?!?! :shock:


----------



## Holly (May 14, 2006)

LOL no.. He wasnt actually holding the kitten to tight at all.. NOT until I went to rescue him... The second I put my hands on his he gripped tightly.. He didnt want to let go AT all...


----------



## ShootHoops (May 14, 2006)

Is the poor kitty okay? lol


----------



## Holly (May 14, 2006)

Yes.. she is a crazy girl!! very loving and sweet and loves to cuddle with him MORE then ever.. she is a sweetheart


----------



## Oldfireguy (May 14, 2006)

Eyes were not bugging out so the cat's OK.


----------



## JohnMF (May 20, 2006)

maybe he's just a dog person?


----------



## LittleMan (May 20, 2006)

JohnMF said:
			
		

> maybe he's just a dog person?


I almost spit my drink out all over my desk when I read that... :lmao:


----------



## JohnMF (May 20, 2006)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> I almost spit my drink out all over my desk when I read that... :lmao:


 
hehe. couldn't resist


----------



## Alison (May 20, 2006)

What a tolerant kitty! Ours won'ot come near the boys


----------



## jweebo2004 (May 21, 2006)

That is too funny!   Poor kitty!


----------

